# MissouriMule?



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Whatever happened to her? I have not seen her around here in a while!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I think she disappeared here back in Aug, if I remember correctly... No idfea...


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Someone found out she was actually a guy pretending to be a girl.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Someone found out she was actually a guy pretending to be a girl.


When did that happen? I totally missed that?

If that's true, I guess "he" just took pics of a girl they knew and used them?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Someone found out she was actually a guy pretending to be a girl.


Haha That's awesome!

Poor 2400!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> When did that happen? I totally missed that?
> 
> If that's true, I guess "he" just took pics of a girl they knew and used them?


cant you check the IP adresses and see if they match somone else(like 2400s :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: )


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Never new her. It's not me. Really! No, I'm serious. Don't even consider it. I would never pretend to be someone else. Oh, uh, I guess some of you have seen some of my alter egos. But really, it wasn't me.

I didn't do it.
Nobody saw me do it.
You can't prove anything.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> cant you check the IP adresses and see if they match somone else(like 2400s :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: )


They didn't 

And, propeller head told me he was just joking about her being a guy - he doesn't know


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I figured that comment would flush her out... in case she was still reading this forum.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I figured that comment would flush her out... in case she was still reading this forum.


Almost did, but not quite. :smt083

I wanted to see if someone in particular would have something to say about that...... :smt033


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

MissouriMule said:


> I wanted to see if someone in particular would have something to say about that...... :smt033


thats funny.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Damn. You waited long enough.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Damn. You waited long enough.


Just two years. Miss me?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn - has it really been that long already. Damn!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Just two years. Miss me?


I was entertained by the leg humpers. I miss them.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I was entertained by the leg humpers. I miss them.


Me too! LOL

So, whatever happened to 2400? Is he still around?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

He still thinks you're a guy pretending to be a girl.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

ROFL!!!!


Why?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

It left a bad taste in his mouth and he never came back. :smt082


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

propellerhead said:


> Someone found out she was actually a guy pretending to be a girl.


Yes indeed. I did not go looking for it. But I was reading old 1911 posts at a 1911 forum, and I came across this by accident:

http://forums.1911forum.com/showthread.php?t=137751



missourimule said:


> I love my SS II's.
> 
> I regularly wear them against bare skin. In the Winter I'll wear a A-shirt under it just for a little extra. That doesn't work well for me in the summer though. The T-Shirts I nearly always wear tend to stick to the undershirt and ride up.
> 
> ...


----------

